# CTV W5 Senior abuse in LTCs



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

More incidents of senior abuse being reported and now a class action suit is being launched by at least 30 families of seniors that were (allegedly) abused by staff at various LTCs run by Revera.

Shocking case of one man (age 66) that died in hospital after developing a bed sore that festered and cause septsis that contributed to ending his life prematurely. His daughter was horrified as to what had transpired. 

One resident was (apparently) allowed to starve , down from 170lbs when she entered the facilitu to less than 100 lbs) because they would not feed her... for fear of her choking. 

Sandy Rinaldo (CTV news anchor) headed the investigation and interviewed the families of the affected seniors and then interviewed the executive at Rivera, who would not answer her questions directly but diffused her questions with his doublespeak.

At the end of the interview, he mentioned that there hasn't been a successful lawsuit against them yet. 

http://www.ctvnews.ca/w5/w5-nursing...staff-to-resident-abuse-in-one-year-1.2321287


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> ...At the end of the interview, he mentioned that there hasn't been a successful lawsuit against them yet. ...


 ... how poignant of him ... guess he was found in a trash-bin and raised by some mother / father ******.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ And better yet, his trash generation can call him the same father ****** and give him the same treatment.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Had plenty of family go through LTC over the years...not a nice place to be. For most, the people are commodities, a source of income or inconvenience, no longer people.

The conditions are terrible, quality of life was poor, food was disgusting...

If you caused issues, you were moved to the "screamers ward" and drugged into submission...

Over the years, the facilities seem to have gotten nicer looking, and they tend to try and whitewash any issues (got to look good for the tourists <family>) but I haven't seen much improvement in the actual care. If you actually talk to some of the patients, they tend to feel that they are prisoners more than anything else...but they are also afraid to voice their concerns for fear of reprisals.

Things may have improved recently, I haven't had to visit anyone in a while now (though I know a lot of doctors and nurses who don't speak highly of them...more a necessary evil that has to be tolerated) but, from my experience, they certainly are a lot different than the glossy, full colour brochures would have you believe. 

Not looking forward to getting that old...sure hope my kids like me.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Elder abuse happens everywhere. There are stories as well of full time caregivers in one's own home that abuse the elder, and worse, gain access to their finances with cards and PIN numbers. There is no 'safe' place even sometimes with the best intentions of children, never mind the elder abuse that sometimes also occurs with one's own sons and daughters or grandchildren. Hoping my chilldren like me a lot too... Othewise, opting out looks more attractive all the time.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

My experience with my mother's retirement home was different: caring staff, good food, quiet surroundings. It was expensive, but it gave her a much better quality of life in her last year of Alzheimer's than she had had at home with PSWs (which she could not have afforded for very much longer). 

Be sure to have enough money that you can afford good care, and make sure your kids spend it on you instead of preserving "their" inheritance.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Money doesn't always ensure quality care...had a relative in an expensive care place, just as bad. I'm sure there are good places out there, though that can also change with staff turnover, so it's best to do proper research and constant monitoring...just like any good investment.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> Money doesn't always ensure quality care...had a relative in an expensive care place, just as bad. I'm sure there are good places out there, though that can also change with staff turnover, so it's best to do proper research and constant monitoring...just like any good investment.


Agree, money doesn't always ensure quality care. Last year after coming out of the hospital after spending 14 days and very weak, unable to go to the bathroom by myself.
I was checked into a local RIVERA retirement home. First day the resident nurse ran me through some tests to see if I had alzheimers (like most of the residents there). 

I was already in my wheelchair. Lots of literature given to me on how well they look after their residents, but I was only staying there for max of 4 weeks, until I could be strong enough to go home and hire a PSW. 

On the Friday when I checked in they were confused as to my needs were and as a result I struggled on my own
to get into wheelchair/bathroom. Help didn't arrive when expected. On one accasion it didn't arrive at all, after repeated pressing of the pendant they gave me to summon help. 

That weekend, Sat/Sun there was no extra staff to look after me, instead they brought up some papers
for me to sign for $950 a week for their "assisted" living care. I refused. I checked myself out early monday morning and took parataxi back home and immediately hired a PSW agency. 

They included "sample meal" menus in their literature..steaks, seafood dinner sometimes, and fancy desserts. 
In my 3 day experience there, there was none of that, and on the weekend,the posted meals were substituted for "mystery meat" stew instead. 

Breakfast included lots of greasy bacon..good for the seniors cholesteral buildups on their arteries. A year or two of that, and the food would take its course in weeding out those that had to depend on special diets. 
No need for a their nurse to overdose you with insulin injections to "speed you on your way".:wink:

One lunch consisted of hot dog and bun and a few chips out of a bag. For this, they were going to charge me $125 a day ($950 x 4); $3800 for the 4 weeks I was supposed to stay to recuperate with their 'care'.:greedy_dollars:


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

To be fair, not all LTC facilities are terrible. 

My Father in Law was in a very good facility here in Calgary. It wasn't perfect, of course, but the staff went out of their way to make him comfortable and happy. They even set up a little hobby room for him to build wooden models because they knew it would be good for his soul. 

The son of very close friends works as a cook/chef in an LTC facility in Ottawa. He definitely cares about the patients. He says his small part is to make the food presentation interesting and attractive for the guests. He even takes pictures of his desert trays to post on Facebook. 

I am sure abuse happens but I wonder if it is more a case of abusive individuals rather than abusive facilities or industries.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

olivaw said:


> I am sure abuse happens but I wonder if it is more a case of abusive individuals rather than abusive facilities or industries.


I really think it is this... and a general unwillingness for management (and/or lack of co-worker peer pressure) to do something about it. Easier to just turn a blind eye rather than deal with an unsuitable employee (where have we all seen this before?). And particularly true if the facility is unionized. 

My Alberta based mother was not in a LTC facility, but an independent living facility, albeit the average age was likely about 85. She was well taken care of, but again, perhaps the pressure of a small town makes that different too... several of the staff and residents knew each other, or their families. My aunt is in a LTC facility in the same town and she seems to be treated well (maybe again for the same reason).


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There is a measurable difference in care and patient outcomes between profit and non profit nursing homes.

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...-in-for-profit-nursing-homes-report-says.html


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Well if its any consolation, I think within 10 years, the chances of getting into a LTC home will be miniscule. I'm talking here about LTCH's in Ontario that require you to be wait listed by CCAC (soon to be administered by LHIN). Wait lists are getting longer and there are NO new facilities being built (as of last year).

I have current experience with a parent in a municipal LTCH in Ontario, and I agree with others - I will not be going to one. 
It is by all accounts (and based on my visits to other homes) an above average place. Cost is $2563/mo for a private room. I'm not slamming the people who work there either, but you do become 'inured' to the daily challenges (you have to). You will never consider your loved one to be cared for as well as you would like them to be - there are just not the resources. 

There is a reason assisted suicide continues to grow monthly in numbers across the country. It has been a godsend to the accountants and planners in government. In the future I expect it will expand to be less restrictive.
Please know that I am *not* suggesting to anyone what future decisions they should be making. I am only providing my opinion.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My mother in law was in a small nursing home in her local farming community of 500.

They treated her like family, and were wise enough to know the important thing was keeping her happy and comfortable.

She was blind at that point, but they wanted her to have cable television because she liked to listen to the news. They suggested we buy her a CD player, a comfortable set of headphones and CDs of her favorite music. They suggested we get her some really warm blankets for when she was sitting. The food was what the residents wanted to eat, instead of what a nutritionist might think was "good for them". Want a milkshake...........got a milkshake. They called us regularly for updates and called so she could talk to us on her schedule. She had some friends there and was very content with her tea and homemade muffins. The staff treated her very well.

I think 'small" and "rural" may be better. A local municipal or charity run nursing home cares about the patients........not the bottom line.

Truth is that most nursing home stays are short and we might as well provide whatever makes the residents happy and comfortable.

We are living longer but it is questionable when the years are added on to the end of life.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> There is a measurable difference in care and patient outcomes between profit and non profit nursing homes.
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...-in-for-profit-nursing-homes-report-says.html


Their statistics don't seem to be that accurate, as the mix of residents, their ages and condition of their health upon admission probably have more to do with that (early mortality while in the care) than profit vs non-profit.

BTW, I took the included survey (link) and it came back with this, based on my input. 



> Nursing home residents with the same responses had a 7% risk of dying in the next six months.





> This calculator does not predict the future for any single individual. The calculated risk represents the average risk profiles of 53,739 new nursing home residents in Ontario, Canada, but does not identify who will live and who will die.


Here is Carverman's sliding scale of random sampling when you will die.
Assuming you are in good health for your age group. If you have had or have a life threatening medical condition, add another 10% to the numbers.
Death due to accidental nature are not included. 
Age group:
1-10; < (less than) 10% probabilty 
10- 20 < 20% probability
30-40 <40%
40-50 < 40%
50-60 <40%
60-70 <50%
70-80 > 60%
80-90 > 80%
90+ > 100%
add the nursing home/hospital stay factor; +5% to above


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> ... There is a reason assisted suicide continues to grow monthly in numbers across the country. It has been a godsend to the accountants and planners in government. In the future I expect it will expand to be less restrictive. ...


 ... not sure why assisted-suicide would be a "godsend" for accountants, governments, and the likes when it is supposedly to be helping alleviating the pain and suffering of that pro-choice person?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Well if its any consolation, I think within 10 years, the chances of getting into a LTC home will be miniscule. I'm talking here about LTCH's in Ontario that require you to be wait listed by CCAC (soon to be administered by LHIN). Wait lists are getting longer and there are NO new facilities being built (as of last year).
> 
> I have current experience with a parent in a municipal LTCH in Ontario, and I agree with others - I will not be going to one.
> It is by all accounts (and based on my visits to other homes) an above average place. Cost is $2563/mo for a private room. I'm not slamming the people who work there either, but you do become 'inured' to the daily challenges (you have to). You will never consider your loved one to be cared for as well as you would like them to be - there are just not the resources.
> ...


I agree with what you are saying, that is why I plan to stay in my own home as long as possible with aid of PSW. 
CCAC, (which I also had a bad experience with for 10 days last year have been disbanded due to numerous complaints. 

In Ontario, it is also going to the Direct Funding scheme that allows you to be an employer and hire/fire PSWs. As well, you have to appoint someone to do the fund adminstration (if not capable of doing this yourself, and do pay payroll deductions for RFT PSW, employees.

I'm applying for the Direct Funding scheme this month. 

It's all starting to change,but not sure if it will be better. Time will tell.


----------

